# Possible pregnancy ....



## Matt_scatt (May 5, 2004)

Hi all.. My name is Matthew, here's why I am posting here today...
My sister moved out, into an apartment with her friend. a couple weeks later, they got a kitten from some one they know. well, the apartment did not work out, and of course her, and the cat came home with us, by this time, shes older. 
she was never fixed, because we have our own animals, and it was my sisters responsibility. my sister has basically told us that she does not want the cat, and that its up to us to care for her. 
well, of course, being so fast, she got out side :roll: 
I dont really notice a big change in her size, but her nipples are showing more, and i can feel them, my fixed cat, does not have this.
If you all can give me some signs to look out for, they would be appreciated.. I am calling the vet tomorrow to make an apointment to bring her in.

I know how fustrating it can be to see irresponsible breeding of animals, and accidental litters happening.. I own rats, and it's very fustrating to see posts all the time on the rat forum i am on.. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

For the first few weeks, it's difficult to tell if a cat is pregnant. The size of her nipples and the darker pink color are just about the only symptoms until you start feeling movement. It is difficult even for a vet, and kittens are small. Don't try to palpate her abdomen. You'll soon know. What a shame your sister was that uncaring. Sorry if that hurts your feelings, but you know that yourself. If you know when she got out, add 9 weeks to that date. You'll be close. Get an average temperature-around 101.5. When the time is near, get some help to hold her. A one degree drop usually indicates birth within 24 hours. 

Let us know if she's definitely pregnant, and we'll give you lots of information.


----------



## Matt_scatt (May 5, 2004)

Thanks
I know its terrible of my sister  
I called the vet today, sooner the better, they had a cancelation, so she is going in tomorrow at 4pm.. 

I will let you know .... :shock:


----------

